# Repurposing A Table Saw Shaping Molding Blade



## ih8beingold (Sep 7, 2015)

Cleaning up my space and came across an old molding head for the table saw. Used it once years ago before routers were affordable. Was just about to store it away for another 20 years when I noticed the cutter heads are HSS. Hmmmmmmmmmm Looks like a perfect start for custom forming tools and a fancy holder (or three) made from the original holder. So if you have one of these old molding heads around maybe dig it up and give it a new life on the lathe. The retaining system is pretty solid and should lend itself ok for metal work. Use your imagination. I love cutting up things to make other things. Lol Grabbed this image off the net. Some are a single cutter. Mine is three. Just an idea I'd thought I'd better mention before I forget.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 7, 2015)

I've got one of those, too....I wonder if I could drive it with my mill. Probably not, it will only take a two inch face mill. I don't imagine my 624 lathe will handle it either. I guess I'll just keep it for the table saw. 

Good Idea, though.


----------



## francist (Sep 7, 2015)

Those used to be a dime a dozen around here but do you think you can find any now? I searched high and low awhile back -- had the brainwave of using the cutters (the straight end ones) as inserts for a scraper. Naturally not as good as carbide, but I thought they might have worked for limited use. Form tools are probably the better idea...

-frank


----------



## juiceclone (Sep 7, 2015)

I made a lathe cutoff tool out of one of those and it works quite well.  Much stiffer and less side deflection.


----------



## ch2co (Sep 7, 2015)

Dang it! I was just about to get rid of my old moulding head! Only used it once and it was scary, much happier with my router. But now, you have to bring up a reason to hang on to it. Yet another toy to have to try out and learn how to use on my lathe. Not sure what I would do with it, but I'm sure there are
others out there with overly creative minds like yours that could come up with something to do with it.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## JPower6210 (Sep 7, 2015)

If anyone has done this with an old molding head I would love to see a picture-  I am a newbie and trying to visualize-  and I just happen to have one of these laying around...


----------



## ELHEAD (Sep 7, 2015)

Made about 400 sqft of t&g flooring with one of these years ago, along with enough base to trim a 1500 sqft house. Don't know if I would try it or any of it's components on metal though not even AL.


----------



## juiceclone (Sep 7, 2015)

This is it !


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 9, 2015)

I have a Rockwell set that I got when buying a saw from an older gentleman.  It looks like this but in better shape, more cutters, the original case, etc.




I never tried it on wood;  it just looked like it could ruin your day if something went wrong, especially at table saw speeds.

But now I'm thinking, "Slow speeds, small cuts, it might work for decorative brass on the lathe."

Then I think some more, "I might fit it to an arbor and make shallow cuts on the horizontal mill."

Somebody ought to try that.


----------



## uncle harry (Sep 10, 2015)

Charles Spencer said:


> I have a Rockwell set that I got when buying a saw from an older gentleman.  It looks like this but in better shape, more cutters, the original case, etc.
> 
> View attachment 110452
> 
> ...



I also have that head but with fewer cutters. It works well for wood. I would think that the cutters compare with high speed bits & be useful as form tools. I may have to make an adapter for one of my axa holders  and check this out for machining plastic materials.


----------



## Benny (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a Craftsman and I use it now and then to make screendoor cloverleaf moulding.It is a howler when it is running and garners one's attention.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 28, 2015)

Well, I went ahead and did it.

I made a holder to fit in my QCTP for the cutters:




Used it on my South Bend 9A:




The results weren't too bad:




This is the set it came from:


----------



## kvt (Nov 28, 2015)

Ok,  Good Idea.   I was wandering if they would hold up,  I have some that were given to me a while a go with some other wood working stuff.  I wander if they would also work OK on alum.


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 28, 2015)

Cool! Those cutters show up on ebay fairly often. So once you've machined the holder, you have options.


----------



## ch2co (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow, thanks for the suggestion woodman. This old guy should get up to date and start looking stuff up on the computer like on eBay, and craigslist etc.
Ebay has tons of cutters available. Also thank to you guys for showing the way you adapt the teeth to a QCTP. I think that I'm going to be having some
fun with this whole idea.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## ih8beingold (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice job Charles Spencer !! I knew it would work.


----------

